
Using Azure Event Grid and Auth0 to Bolster Sales - robertinoc
https://auth0.com/blog/using-azure-event-grid-auth0-to-bolster-sales/
======
robertinoc
Using Azure Event Grid with Dynamics 365 and Auth0 to Bolster Sales

